# Hi I have coal!



## artart47 (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! It's so cool to be able to walk up to people and say " I HAVE COAL AND NOBODYELSE DOES". I been thinking about how to get some coal so I can pyrolize all the things that would be happier if they were pyrolized. It's like magic! I get to denny's for coffee and people are talkin about the train derailment on five mile road in caledonia. 4miles from here! you woulden't believe it! coal everywhere! Oooh, kid in the candy store! I stopped today on the way home from work and kept filling my shirt like a basket in front of me with good ol Wyoming low sulphur coal and throwing it in the back of my van! Got out of there before homelandsecurity called out the drones.
This stuff happens to me all the time! 
artart47


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 23, 2014)

Got to be careful with that "Hazardous waste" :shock: 
Here in California, if a shipper spills milk (from a cow) they are required to call out the Hazmat team to clean up the mess and return the environment back to normal :shock:


----------



## Geo (Jan 24, 2014)

when i was younger and in better health, i used to gather herbs in the woods to sell. ginseng, goldenseal, star root, cranesbill, and would come across barren stretches of hill side devoid of vegetation and standing water or flowing water would be tinted with reds, greens or blues and all the different colors in-between. i think it would be safe to say that I've stumbled on several illegal toxic waste dumps. a couple even had leaking drums exposed above ground. as i was technically trespassing (all land in Alabama is private property and is considered posted by the law) i didn't call or report it to the authorities. this was thirty years ago but i still think about it often.


----------



## rickbb (Jan 24, 2014)

You can have all the coal you want. 

I grew up in coal country and we heated the house with it. 

If I never see another soot covered car, yard, snow or clothes on the clothes line again that will be just fine with me.


----------



## herd (Jan 24, 2014)

Come on over to West Virginia and you can fill your van up many times over right off the side of the interstate or by any railroad track. No gold here unfortunately, but lots of coal.


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 24, 2014)

artart47 said:


> I stopped today on the way home from work and kept filling my shirt like a basket in front of me with good ol Wyoming low sulphur coal and throwing it in the back of my van! Got out of there before homelandsecurity called out the drones.



Wouldn't it be better if you got yourself some 5 gallon pails instead of using your shirt?


----------



## AndyWilliams (Jan 24, 2014)

resabed01 said:


> artart47 said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped today on the way home from work and kept filling my shirt like a basket in front of me with good ol Wyoming low sulphur coal and throwing it in the back of my van! Got out of there before homelandsecurity called out the drones.
> ...


Depends on how big one is!


----------



## artart47 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi !
Monday a truck full of five gallon buckets is supposed to jacknife, I'm gonna grab a few. Ha Ha!
artart47


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2014)

There's nothing like a real coal fire on a cold winter's night though.

Can't beat it.


----------

